# Modern Family OAD 1/5/11



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

No thread yet?
I thought this episode was pretty funny. Claire glaring at Phil while in the speedster's car, Gloria on the bike, and the one liners (sometimes two!) were hysterical...

...."what country in Europe.."Pretentious-stan"?
..." do you know what stranger means"?
numerous others.

Loved Luke, Gloria, Phil and everyone on this episode. Very funny.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

"There's no reason you should stay upright, but it works."


----------



## chocophile (Dec 27, 2007)

Teacher of the year.
-Luke 

For the record, I was right.
-Mitchell

IMHO, this is one of the best episodes ever. It took about an hour to watch due to pausing for laughter to subside and rewinding to see a scene again.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the look on Cameron and Mitchell's faces as the 'neighbor' gets out of the hot tub. Eye Candy.

I loved Luke in this episode. Awesome.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I guess I didn't realize they lived in an apartment, it seemed like a house. Barry and Cam duking it out was good. I've liked Jamie Gertz since she was the phone sex lady on Seinfeld


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

My favorite line was the very subtle one from Manny:
"I can ride THIS bike"


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I loved this episode. Claire's face glaring at Phil from the car had me LOL.

Mitchell's list of why he crossed people off his list made me think of the "pet peeves" thread. The "but yet" girl. Pretentious-stan. You could care less? I think you mean you couldn't care less. Michell's list of pet peeves is very long apparently.



VegasVic said:


> I've liked Jamie Gertz since she was the phone sex lady on Seinfeld


To me, she'll always be Muffy Tepperman from Square Pegs. Way before Seinfeld.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I guess I didn't realize they lived in an apartment, it seemed like a house. Barry and Cam duking it out was good. I've liked Jamie Gertz since she was the phone sex lady on Seinfeld


Thanks for that. We were going crazy trying to remember her name last night.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> I guess I didn't realize they lived in an apartment, it seemed like a house. Barry and Cam duking it out was good. I've liked Jamie Gertz since she was the phone sex lady on Seinfeld


Was she the wife on the short lived sitcom "Still Standing?"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

mchasal said:


> My favorite line was the very subtle one from Manny:
> "I can ride THIS bike"


LOL...custom made training wheels...

Great episode.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

stujac said:


> Thanks for that. We were going crazy trying to remember her name last night.


It's Jami Gertz (not Jamie). And she can't spare a square.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I think we only know her from Seinfeld but definitely recognized her immediately.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Luke the Water Teacherer..  Gloria's first choice Phil : &#8220;someone gentle, nurturing, like a woman" ha!


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Jay: "Two-thirds of my house can't do what a billion Chinese do."


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This episode had me rolling. One of the funniest shows on TV. I don't know! PHOENICIANS! PHOENICIANS!!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

"Luke, I am your father."


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Not enough Alex and Hayley, but otherwise a pretty good episode.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

aindik said:


> "Luke, I am your father."


'I said that to your mother as you were coming out of her lady parts'


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

stujac said:


> I think we only know her from Seinfeld but definitely recognized her immediately.


I recognized the voice before the face. I think I've only seen her on that one Seinfeld episode and that was 17 years ago.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> Not enough Alex and Hayley, but otherwise a pretty good episode.


 IMHO a little of those two go a long way.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Was she the wife on the short lived sitcom "Still Standing?"


Not so short-lived (4 seasons), but yes.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The Spud said:


> Not so short-lived (4 seasons), but yes.


Good show too.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> Not enough Alex and Hayley, but otherwise a pretty good episode.


Was Alex even in the episode?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Was Alex even in the episode?


No.

All the best bits have been mentioned but I thought this was a great episode.

Anyone catch how Phil has his picture on the water bottles and the like at the open house?


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Great episode. 

I thought the plot with Jami Gertz was really similar (but still funny) to her appearance on Seinfeld. In Seinfeld, Jerry was trying to keep her and Elayne separated because she couldn't "spare a square". In Modern Family, Phil is trying to keep her and Claire separated because of the speeding/Slow Down Your Neighbors incidents.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> Was she the wife on the short lived sitcom "Still Standing?"


Yes, but that show was on for 5 years. Not so short.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> I loved this episode. Claire's face glaring at Phil from the car had me LOL.
> 
> Mitchell's list of why he crossed people off his list made me think of the "pet peeves" thread. The "but yet" girl. Pretentious-stan. You could care less? I think you mean you couldn't care less. Michell's list of pet peeves is very long apparently.
> 
> To me, she'll always be Muffy Tepperman from Square Pegs. Way before Seinfeld.


+1 I guess we're showing our age.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

wprager said:


> +1 I guess we're showing our age.


Hah. I was a little kid when it was on, so I'm quite a few years younger than Jami Gertz and Sarah Jessica Parker. But I still remember it and I thought it was hilarious, especially Muffy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> 'I said that to your mother as you were coming out of her lady parts'


Hayley "Ewwww!"

This was a great episode. I forgot about Manny and the training wheels, but that interaction was perfect.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"You turning into a 16-year old girl.." 
(GIGGLE...)

God, I love Phil..."I wish I was one of those people who thrived on leading a double life-Bruce Wayne, Peter Parker, Hannah Montana..."


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> Was she the wife on the short lived sitcom "Still Standing?"


If you have never heard her sing look up the daughter on the show (Renee Olstead) on YouTube. She has an incredible voice (she did sing one of her covers - Summertime - in one of the episodes).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

When this show hits on all cylinders it is just amazing. This episode was one of those episodes.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Regina said:


> God, I love Phil..."I wish I was one of those people who thrived on leading a double life-Bruce Wayne, Peter Parker, Hannah Montana..."


Yes! I loved that line! and the way he executed it. Perfect.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I guess I didn't realize they lived in an apartment, it seemed like a house. Barry and Cam duking it out was good. I've liked Jamie Gertz since she was the phone sex lady on Seinfeld


I mentioned to my wife that I didn't know they lived in an apartment.



Alfer said:


> LOL...custom made training wheels...
> 
> Great episode.


"They don't usually put them on bikes this size!"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

markz said:


> *I mentioned to my wife that I didn't know they lived in an apartment.*
> 
> "They don't usually put them on bikes this size!"


Same here...well actually my wife said "I thought they lived in a house!"


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

So it is actually an apartment or a duplex that is rented out by the bottom floor and top floor? I was a little confused too. The house looks like it's two stories (doesn't it?), but we never see them going up any stairs. And I wonder why I care so much about this to even ask this question. 

I lived in a house that was rented out in three units. We lived on the main floor, and the stairs were outside that went up to the 2nd floor unit. But I always said "my house" not "my apartment," because I lived in a house, or at least a building that was once a house, and I didn't think of it as an apt.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I also loved this episode!  So many great one-liners!

And Jami Gertz will always be Muffy from "Square Pegs" to me first, then Seinfeld's "spare a square" chic second. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"What else are you afraid of?"
"Somebody grabbing me."
"That's weird... but okay."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> When this show hits on all cylinders it is just amazing. This episode was one of those episodes.


agreed.

"I'm surprised no one has kicked your butt yet..."



busyba said:


> "What else are you afraid of?"
> "Somebody grabbing me."
> "That's weird... but okay."


...and then Claire snatches her off the bike.  Predictable, but too funny.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

kar74 said:


> I also loved this episode!  So many great one-liners!
> 
> And Jami Gertz will always be Muffy from "Square Pegs" to me first, then Seinfeld's "spare a square" chic second. :up:


See, I guess that what makes men & women different, I remember her as Kramer's phone sex partner. 

-smak-


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

There were some funny bits but I thought they must have unleashed the B-team writers on this episode. All three major plot lines were ridiculously unbelievable.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm probably older than many of you, but I first became aware of Ms Gertz in the movie "Crossroads" (1985) as well as other films of the time, "The Lost Boys", etc. Years before her more adult roles in later years.

And, yes, another funny ep.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> There were some funny bits but I thought they must have unleashed the B-team writers on this episode. All three major plot lines were ridiculously unbelievable.


Wow. I thought this was the best in a rather weak season. This show has missed on all cylinders for a while but this was great.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm probably older than many of you, but I first became aware of Ms Gertz in the movie "Crossroads" (1985) as well as other films of the time, "The Lost Boys", etc. Years before her more adult roles in later years.
> 
> And, yes, another funny ep.


I grew up in the 80s too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> Was she the wife on the short lived sitcom "Still Standing?"





The Spud said:


> Not so short-lived (4 seasons), but yes.





IJustLikeTivo said:


> Yes, but that show was on for 5 years. Not so short.


[auctioneer]

Six?...six?...do I hear six?...

[/auctioneer]


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> [auctioneer]
> 
> Six?...six?...do I hear six?...
> 
> [/auctioneer]


Both correct. 4 seasons over 5 years (2002-2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320970/


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Wow. I thought this was the best in a rather weak season. This show has missed on all cylinders for a while but this was great.


I thought this was a great episode; I've thought that about every episode of this show I've seen and I've seen them all. The show has "hit" on all cylinders all year, imo.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> So it is actually an apartment or a duplex that is rented out by the bottom floor and top floor? I was a little confused too. The house looks like it's two stories (doesn't it?), but we never see them going up any stairs. And I wonder why I care so much about this to even ask this question.
> 
> I lived in a house that was rented out in three units. We lived on the main floor, and the stairs were outside that went up to the 2nd floor unit. But I always said "my house" not "my apartment," because I lived in a house, or at least a building that was once a house, and I didn't think of it as an apt.


I think that it might be a four unit building.

I looked at a unit in a similar building years back.

You know an episode is good when I can overlook the obvious plothole in Phil's plan.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm probably older than many of you, but I first became aware of Ms Gertz in the movie "Crossroads" (1985) as well as other films of the time, "The Lost Boys", etc. Years before her more adult roles in later years.
> 
> And, yes, another funny ep.


I remember Crossroads, too, but wasn't that on after Square Pegs?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I read the license plate read tornado one, in reference to her role in twister.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I read the license plate read tornado one, in reference to her role in twister.


really?

2URN801

I suppose.....but it looks like "to urinate on" to me.

If they wanted Tornado 1 wouldn't it make more sense to use 2ORN8O1?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

wprager said:


> I remember Crossroads, too, but wasn't that on after Square Pegs?


Yeah, I never watched Square Pegs, but I think it was on in the early '80s, and Crossroads was released in '86.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Enjoyed this episode. Loved the look Claire gave to Phil as she realized what car she was in.

"Claire was furious. Said I betrayed her on every level. So I called the florist. Ordered a dozen . . . mylar balloons. Let's see her try to stay mad."


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> really?
> 
> 2URN801
> 
> ...


That's what I thought,, and that's why I went looking. I didn't get it from an actual source, just a camaro forum where it was being debated. 
She was a Dr. in Twister, but I don't know her vehicle name.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> ...and then Claire snatches her off the bike.  Predictable, but too funny.


Just noticed this tonight when watching the rerun: When Claire snatches the bike, she checks her laces, the mirror, and the bell before taking off after the speeder.

Priceless!!!!

Jay's training methods definitely stick!


----------



## Bojackson999 (Mar 11, 2011)

In my opinion this is the best sitcom on TV now. I loved this episode too. I'm glad I finally figured out where I've seen this actress before...it was killing me!


----------

